# New to this site



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone!

What a great site this is. I'm glad I found it.

I'm the proud mom of KiKi, Tweek and Butters the cats, and Molly the collie. All four are rescues (I wouldn't do it any other way) and are all spoiled rotten. We found the last one, Butters, when she was teeny tiny (not weaned) and in the middle of the road. We drove by and thought "how sad, a kitten was killed". As we drove by, she opened her tiny little mouth and cried. I screamed for my husband to pull over, which he did. I got out and ran back to her and scooped her up. I brought her back to the car and hubby asked "now what?" I said, it looks like we now have three kitties! We had to bottle feed her for a few weeks before she got the hang of eating on her own. She's now a little over one year old and a royal terror. But we love her dearly, as we do all our "kidz".

Hopefully, I can post a few pictures of my kidz soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ack! I'd have donen the same thing! I'm glad she squeaked at the right moment for you to hear...
Pictures, please. =^..^=
Heidi


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Marie!

Your cats are all beauties!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Heidi!

We were in the car so we didn't hear her but saw her. I wish I had a thousand acres and a million dollars for every stray.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Like the others I am waiting for pictures.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome Dragonfly! Butters is a lucky little kitten. There is something so special about them when you bottle feed them. Ah! They are ALL special! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, Dragonfly! I have a collie and two cats. Enjoy the forums, and post pictures, please.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Welcome!!

Butters? Cool name. 
And Molly the Collie?  

Mick.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a sweet story! I would of done the same as well. Cute kidz names & welcome aboard


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I'm glad you're here~


----------

